# Is this a "REAL" MURRAY rims for 50's?



## Pipo CoCson (Aug 23, 2012)

i need help for the experts..


 this is the size of the rim 26x1 3/8


----------



## jpromo (Aug 23, 2012)

What kind of bike? That is a Murray rim but that size would be a lightweight bicycle, a 3-speed most likely, and probably 60s or 70s. If it's a middleweight Murray bicycle, you would have most likely had classic drop centers for 26x1.75" tires in the late-50s.


----------



## Pipo CoCson (Aug 23, 2012)

jpromo said:


> What kind of bike? That is a Murray rim but that size would be a lightweight bicycle, a 3-speed most likely, and probably 60s or 70s. If it's a middleweight Murray bicycle, you would have most likely had classic drop centers for 26x1.75" tires in the late-50s.




Ok sir thanks for the feedback..My bike is murray aero line..50's murray bicycle ..


----------

